# Blue tongue



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Two summers ago we had the CWD come across summit county real bad and wipe our deer population out. Slow season again this year. Anybody who is experiencing the same devastation? If so is it coming back anytime you think would like to hear some opinion on the outlook of this mass murder! 
:S I only shot two does, where's my horns at?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...icHemorrhagicDisease/tabid/15345/Default.aspx


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Wondering about what happened to deer population and you shot 2 does????????????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Chief said:


> Wondering about what happened to deer population and you shot 2 does???


+1 That was my first thoughts. I enjoy shooting deer as much as the next guy, but the coyotes are destroying the deer population in my area, so the does will get a pass...for several years to come.

I seen 1 doe all season and 6 bucks. I killed 1 coyote and some hunting buddies killed 3 coyotes. This is a decent start, but I'm not done killing coyotes...by any means. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

don't confuse EHD and CWD....two different diseases. CWD has not been reported in Ohio.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yea I do have quite the coyote population myself. But man it's always been that way. Not to brag but I use to see 10-14 juvenile bucks with 7-10+ points getting ready for the big leagues yearly already looking like 130-150 class bucks and more does than you could shake a stick at and most of all at least had 4 shooters green scoring at least 160-200. Biggest one I've seen come off property was 183 3/4 in scored . Last two years I'm just not seeing nothing now. No pressure, scent blocked when I'm in woods... I don't know. Maybe I'll take some buddies this spring out with the AR's and M4's and see if we can't put a smack down on Wiley coyote! Thanks for the input, I will start there...


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I talked to Aaron Brown the game warden for our district when we started finding the dead deer at water holes, I'm not a disease expert so what's the difference cause I thought they were throwing the term CWD around, blue tongue, and said we had a midge issue at the water holes cause of the drought that summer? Please enlighten me...


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Big Chief what's confusing ya brother, I only shot two does and that's it for all the hours I logged hunting this year, by now I should be freezer filled and picking up my horns in April! The last two years I've bagged four does.. I just hoped to be a little further ahead. Me an my bow are hurtin!


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bob K thanks that is what we had. Thanks for the info, now I can come correct. EWD is my culprit... How long can a devastated property take to recover from this do ya know? If not you have been helpful all of ya thanks and Godbless!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have no idea how long it takes to recovery from the disease. I don't know that much on the disease. I found a couple deer on my place last year but they weren't near water. I think the disease is just 1 of the many reasons the herd is down. With us not knowing the size of the area you hunt it would be hard to say 2 doe is taking too many off the land. We took 6 doe off 125 acres and I won't do that this coming season. I think the area needs a rest. I still see plenty of deer but it's not like it used to be. The yotes got to go that's for sure.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

bobk said:


> I have no idea how long it takes to recovery from the disease. I don't know that much on the disease. I found a couple deer on my place last year but they weren't near water. I think the disease is just 1 of the many reasons the herd is down. With us not knowing the size of the area you hunt it would be hard to say 2 doe is taking too many off the land. We took 6 doe off 125 acres and I won't do that this coming season. I think the area needs a rest. I still see plenty of deer but it's not like it used to be. The yotes got to go that's for sure.


Thanks, I will do some coyote thinning soon and the property is 180 acres if a 600 acre property by the national park.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I was in a hunt club a few years back in Muskingum Guernsey county area. around new concord ohio. and we had the problem with that ehd or blue tongue its the same thing. we had deer all over the place dead in the big pond and in the small ponds. buzzards flying around the property we found over 35 deer dead that season. and the hunting sucked. we only killed one decent buck that year and a few does. it took about 2 years until we saw the numbers jump back up. this was on 1500 hundred acres and we also had a big issue with yotes. if you hit a deer at the end of shooting time you better find it or they would have it half ate by morning.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

EHD and blue tongue are not the same virus. They do share similarities though.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

weasel said:


> I was in a hunt club a few years back in Muskingum Guernsey county area. around new concord ohio. and we had the problem with that ehd or blue tongue its the same thing. we had deer all over the place dead in the big pond and in the small ponds. buzzards flying around the property we found over 35 deer dead that season. and the hunting sucked. we only killed one decent buck that year and a few does. it took about 2 years until we saw the numbers jump back up. this was on 1500 hundred acres and we also had a big issue with yotes. if you hit a deer at the end of shooting time you better find it or they would have it half ate by morning.


Yep! My BIL has permission to hunt a large farm in Washington Cty. There are a couple of nice timbered ridges, and some bottom land with a creek flowing through it, clover pastures, and some corn. A few years ago, during the last hard drought, the creek dried up to about nothing! The only water in it was behind the few beaver dams. There were deer carcasses all along the creek, and the next hunting season was pretty slim pickings! It's been slowly coming back. Saw some deer this past year, including some really nice bucks! Just hope we don't have a drought any time soon.


----------

